# Fog light housing anyone?!



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

The previous owner of my 05GTO must have nailed a curb or something hard. The housing to the fog light bulb shattered and I need to replace it. The bulb still shines yet the projection is merely a foot. Auto part stores are pointing me in the direction of the dealership, but i can't afford that right now. 

If anyone has extra parts, pm me. 

Thank you
Drew


----------

